# I'm 18 with IBS. My story and some advice please.



## Kiss-Me-Deadly (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok then well my story's is a bit crazy but I'm never normal =]I had my gallbladder removed when I was 14 as it was thought i had gallstones. I've now recently read that IBS can be confused for gallstones. Anyhoo when I was 16 I got appendicitus and had my appendix removed but during the op I started bleeding heavily and it was discovered that I had an ovarian cyst. That was removed and I'm now on the pill so it should be ok. After all the ops I noticed that I was getting bad stomach pains every now and again they only really got bad last summer. My boyfriend used to have to sometimes stop with me in the middle of the street and take me to a toilet, very sexy I know, but he's been such a star with all of this, he knows that I have IBS but I don't really think he knows what it really is. Anyway I went to the doctors and she diagnosed IBS and told me to keep a food diary and see if anything affected me. I did this and was devestated to find out that the food that made my IBS bad was...Cheese. So I had to give up everything cheesy, God it was hard! I now stay away from cheese, spicy foods, fatty foods and coffee. Eating too much can make it worse and not eating for a long time can do the same. I take painkillers and anti-spasm pills when it gets painful but the most annoying thing is the bloody gas! When I'm on my own I can let it go but when I'm with others or my boyfriend I can't and that's the worst thing. I ends up getting trapped and can get really painful. I was just wondering if anyone knew of any medications (normal or herbal) that would get rid of the gas (not noisily though)I had a bit of a horrible experience today. I had been a bit constipated for a while and went to the toilet. It had been hurting for a few days but today it didn't hurt but there was blood! It scared the ###### out of me (no pun intended =]) But I saw that it wasn't uncommon for it to happen so it put my mind at ease.That's my story =]


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiSorry you had so many ops at such a young age... Me too had my appendix removed a few years ago and then two ganglins (sp?) in my wrist... And I also can't have any diary, spicy food, fatty food, or coffee or tea or anything with caffaine... And I can get very gasy, too... so I can relate to how it feels like... Was the blood bright red? If so it is pretty common when one has constipation. Have you tried any meds to relieve gas? Like Gas-X, etc.? Has your dr. suggested anything, meds or diet changes? Usually besides diary, veggies such as onions, raw lettuce, beans, raw roots of anything, and chewing gum can increase gas and the feeling of being bloated. So if you haven't already you might want to avoid those. We have a forum about this problem, too: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=17 Hope you could find some more over there.Cherrie


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

I would stay away from carbinated drinks like soda or anything like that cuz those make me ballon up! I have delt with Constipation for the past year and it just changed to D! but when i was constipated i would get a McDonalds side salad for lunch and right when i was done i would be able to got to the restroom. It was wierd b/c when i got a big salad i would still be constipated. Also try some Antacids for the 99 cents store those were the only ones that really helped with gas! And im 18 two so i know how hard it is right now trying to get your adult life together and feeling held back.


----------



## akta (Nov 30, 2007)

about the blood coming out.....show to ur doc asap/


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

hon u need to get off all soda products .....u need to read the book eating for ibs......and u need to go to amazon.com and buy now vegetarian digestive enzymes .... take these before every meal with a ritz cracker or a small snack pretzel and u might be cured. seriously thats what helped me also dont go to regular docs ever again go to a natural doc u can search the web for 1 in ur area and pay out of pocket u will feel so much better i swear 2 u. dont give up cheese 4 life cheese is good 4 u just find the right lactase enzyme and u can eat cheese 4 life i promise peace out holla back at [email protected] if u feel better from what i said.


----------



## ghettoblaster (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had blood in the toilet for 4 months. i got colonoscopy and found i had colitis (colon ulcer). im taking care of it now.Hey, if you are worried about what people are going to think of you for natural things like farting, they its not worth being friends with them. I am very open about my bowel movements, my girlfriend doesnt care that i need to take 4 poops every morning and that we have to stop the car all the time.My advice, educate all your friends on your problem and let them know that it's usually not humorous. Get comfortable using the bathroom in public too.


----------

